# Pure Highway DAB radio tuner



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Have any of you bought or know anyone who has bought this item?

"Pure Highway DAB radio tuner with RF modulator." (£80)

I have read a couple of reviews but the same reviews are being repeated on quite a few sites.

I would be grateful for your thoughts.

Drew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I thought about it once. All the cables put me off.

Dave


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Dave,

What cables please, I thought that it was self contained, i.e. 2 x AA batteries, wireless between it and the vehicle radio with only a very thin wire as an aerial. I also understand that it can be powered from a 12v socket if required. 

Drew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Indeed. If you are content with battery life, weak FM transmissions and an internal wire antenna, not many cables! In which case I wouldn't be happy with the RF performance given DAB coverage and signal strengths in the UK at present 

Then when coupled to uncertainty over business viability and the future format in the UK for digital radio, it just felt all too risky for me.

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Anyway bringing up the subject of D.A.B, what's going to happen to the millions? of analogue radios in cars etc when the signal is only digital..


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I bought mine from Morgan computers for less than £50 I also purchased a Baylis wind up MP3 player fro less than £40,these were selling for £90+
Have yet given the Highway a proper moving test,but it does seem to be reasonable on the motorways except on the M6 south of Bm
Ironically on the outskirts of Rugby were there is a big transmitter site.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

You cannot get digital reception using batteries.
You have to connect it to a 12V supply otherwise you only get FM.
I have one and I use it with the external aerial which can be purchased separately(no drilling, it uses a powerful magnet and the wire is thin enough to squeeze between the door seals).
It works well with this but the supplied aerial is not good unless you are in an area with a good signal.

Clive


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

Dont have that model but do have a Pure One Mini which gets taken away with us every time we go and we use it when we cant get reception on our cab radio (i.e. when travelling in the Lakes). 

Is a great radio and was about £45 from Tesco.

Milly


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Thank you to those who have replied.

As I enjoy listening to football and other sports on the radio the Pure Dab tuner appealed to me as I thought that it was a cheap method of having a DAB radio in the van or car.

I already use a Pocket DAB 1500 in the car as it connects through the aux. socket, unfortunately the van radio doesn't have this facility, hence the reason I asked if it was worth investing in.

Is there anything else on the market that would suffice, or must I change the radio in the van.

Drew


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

It's a bit late I know, but we have a Pure Highway and we think it's great. 

We generally get decent signal unless we're in a deep valley somewhere like Snowdonia. 

The DAB only works using the 12V cable but we only use the small arial supplied which works fine. 

It's great for 5Live and makes a good gadget to use when we stop. You can connect your MP3 upto it as well. 

I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Too complex for me*

If it's too complicated for Dave Burliegh I don't want one.

Bryan

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Too complex for me*



thesnail said:


> If it's too complicated for Dave Burliegh I don't want one.
> 
> Bryan
> 
> :wink: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We have one in the van but keep losing signal while on the move, not impressed really, i have fitted the windscreen arial but does not seem to do the job.
Chris


----------

